# Speghetti worms in fish



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems like I am seeing more of these worms lately in trout fillets. This article says they are harmless, but who really knows? 
http://www.thunderboltcharters.com/worm.htm

Do you cut them out, scrap the fish and use it for crab/bait traps, or just fry them up good and eat them anyway?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Most people say they are harmless but I don't care for them... The worms are also often in redfish and AJ's which is why I dont fish for them very often...I wont eat them so I pick them from the meat or just cut that piece away... you will hear all answers today about what to do...good luck...


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree, you'll hear a lot of different answers today regarding this. As I understand it, they're harmless. Regardless, they're not very appealing so I just cut them out. Had a couple of trout with them on Tuesday; cut out the worms and fried the fish. All was fine.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Good source of protein!! They fry up just fine.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

ive caught specs that had more worms than meat


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I tend to not worry so much about them myself. Cut them out or pull them out and all is fine! Alot of times my clients want them removed, so I just trim that area away from the fish and discard! 

Wouldn't worry to much about them, just never ever let your wife know that they exist!!!..LOL


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about all of those slimy, squishy, soft bastages are wormy.
They don't hurt nuthin though! :no:

http://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/resources/factsheets/spaghettiworms.htm


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Brad King said:


> Wouldn't worry to much about them, just never ever let your wife know that they exist!!!..LOL


 
:thumbup: :laughing: My wife saw me cutting some meat away when I was cleaning the fish and I just told her I missed some bones. :whistling:


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I've caught several large black drum in the pass recently that had worms in it. I worked around the worms and fried it up! No problems here! I have also heard they are harmless...I would just judge it on a fish by fish basis...If its totally infested...use it for bait. Only a few...pick 'em out and chow down...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I was suprised to find them in a Red Grouper last week. Only had em in one side though.

Skip


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Really lastcast? When I lived in Bradenton, almost EVERY red grouper had worms in them. Not so much in the blacks which was funny. I lived down there, then PCB and now Mobile so I've had some pretty good experience and can say that warmer the water, the more worms you'll have and some species attract them more than others. They are harmless, but I'm not a fan so I remove them.


----------

